# 

## Radek-10

Witam
Za kilka dni chcę ocieplić poddasze użytkowe.Między krokwie ( 18 cm ) planuję położyć top rocka 15 cm.Oczywiście jeszcze dochodzi wełna na ruszcie i tu mam pytanie ,ile cm i jaki rodzaj położyć "aby było ciepło i OK "
pozdrawiam
Radek

----------


## kze

Standard to 15cm+5cm, ale polecam 15+10 (tak zamierzam u siebie zrobić).  :cool:

----------


## wartownik

Czesc Radek , mysle , ze cieplo bedziesz mial zawsze , jak dobrze "napalisz" , lepsza izolacja ( nie zawsze wieksza) to mniejsze koszty...
                 tak mysle , expertem nie jestem.

----------


## bladyy78

Ja układalem 15 + 5 ale bede dokladal dodatkowa piatke na skosach, a na syfit che dac dodatkowe 10cm. Dobrze ocieplone poddasze to dobry konfort w lecie i w zimie.

----------


## kze

Sęk w tym, że jak źle (za mało) ocieplisz to będziesz miał bardzo ciepło .. latem i zimno .. zimą. A chyba wolałbyś mieć chłodno latem i ciepło zimą, nie?  :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

Latem w upaly 20cm welny mineralnej zapewni ci komfort ?

----------


## marcin_u

Czy mozna i co sadzicie o takim ociepleniu poddasza uzytkowego: po miedzy krokwie wełna 15cm + na krokwie w poprzek styropian 5-10cm ?

----------


## wartownik

Kiedys zadalem podobne pytanie , dlatego ,ze coraz wiecej inwestorow daje welne i styropian , a ja wciaz nie wiem , jakie sa zalety i wady takiego rozwiazania.

----------


## bladyy78

Ocieplnie poddasza nie powinno byc palne dlatego stosuje sie na jego ocieplenie welne. Styropian w kontakcie z ogniem wytwaza grozne dla zdrowia toksyny.

----------


## marcin_u

> Ocieplnie poddasza nie powinno byc palne dlatego stosuje sie na jego ocieplenie welne. Styropian w kontakcie z ogniem wytwaza grozne dla zdrowia toksyny.


jezeli zacznie sie palic to zanim zapali sie ocieplenie ktore jest pod plytami GK (ktore stanowia nie mała ochrone przed ogniem) to dym ktory powstanie podczas spalania wyposazenia domu szybciej nas zabije zanim zacznie sie palic styropian.Wiec jezeli chodzi o samo zabezpieczenie przed ogniem to jest mniej znaczace.
Czy z innych wzgledow wskazane lub nie jest ocieplenie skosow styropianem samym lub w polaczeniu z welna?

----------


## slawwoj

Czy to prawda że jeśli folia jest wysokoprzepuszczalna np Tyvek Solid, to wełne mozna dawać na styk do folii (bez pustki powietrza?). 
Pokrycie dachówka cementowa.

----------


## bladyy78

Tak to prawda.

----------


## wartownik

Mozna , ale czy pozostawienie pustki wentylacyjnej dla folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej nie jest lepszym rozwiazaniem ?

----------


## ave!

> Za kilka dni chcę ocieplić poddasze użytkowe.Między krokwie ( 18 cm ) planuję położyć top rocka 15 cm.Oczywiście jeszcze dochodzi wełna na ruszcie i tu mam pytanie ,ile cm i jaki rodzaj położyć "aby było ciepło i OK "


tem sam problem - tylko: też mamy krokwie 18cm, *czy w takim razie nie należy dawać wełny 18??*
"centymetry" wełny te właściwe są po jej rozprężeniu (?) czy nie powstaje  pustka 3 cm?
i druga warstwa wełny 5 cm?

----------


## pawelurb

ja dałem 15 cm między krokwie , 5 cm pod ruszt GK na skosach , a na suficie dałem 2 x 15 cm bo zostało mi wełny 15 cm wiec między ruszt na suficie  poszła też 15 cm.

----------


## EZS

A jest wełna 18? Jeżeli jest, to mopżna, przy folii wysokoprzepuszczalnej pustki być nie musi (choć jak jest, to przecież nie prezeszkadza w niczym).

Mnie bardziej intryguje ten styropoian na krokwie (druga warstwa). 
Wady - mniej cicho
Zalety - dla mnie super - i szybciej się robi, niż wełnę i łatwiej ułożyć. A propos, czy jakby był na wpust, to mogę zrezygnować z folii izolacyjnej od środka??? Przecież styropian (może uszczelnić połączenia) też nic nie przepuszcza.... 
Czy tak można? Ma tak ktoś???

----------


## ave!

> A jest wełna 18? Jeżeli jest, to mopżna, przy folii wysokoprzepuszczalnej pustki być nie musi (choć jak jest, to przecież nie prezeszkadza w niczym).


jest. 
z wstępnych wycen:
isover 18 cm (mineralna) rolka 5,7 m2/1,20cm szer - 4,75 mb m2=21,62   :ohmy:   :Evil:    brutto  (czyli 123,23 za rolkę)

----------


## pawelurb

> A jest wełna 18? Jeżeli jest, to mopżna, przy folii wysokoprzepuszczalnej pustki być nie musi (choć jak jest, to przecież nie prezeszkadza w niczym).
> 
> Mnie bardziej intryguje ten styropoian na krokwie (druga warstwa). 
> Wady - mniej cicho
> Zalety - dla mnie super - i szybciej się robi, niż wełnę i łatwiej ułożyć. A propos, czy jakby był na wpust, to mogę zrezygnować z folii izolacyjnej od środka??? Przecież styropian (może uszczelnić połączenia) też nic nie przepuszcza.... 
> Czy tak można? Ma tak ktoś???


a drugiej warstwy wełny nie robi sie szybko????? jak dla mnie to najszybszy etap i najłatwiejsze ułożenie , 100 razy łatwiejsze od styro , bo jak mam pomontowane uchwyty do rusztu , to całą szerokością rolki wełny rozwijam od góry do dołu nadziewając na uchwyty , odginając je po nadzianiu wełny żeby się trzymała  układam na zakladkę przy krokwiach,  20 minut i cały pokój zrobiony , ze styropianiem byłaby większa zabawa , pozatym wełna jest niepalna i lepiej uszczelnia niż styro, i dlatego nie daje się na poddasza.

----------


## Leszko

> Czy mozna i co sadzicie o takim ociepleniu poddasza uzytkowego: po miedzy krokwie wełna 15cm + na krokwie w poprzek styropian 5-10cm ?


Chcialem tak zrobić ale nie zrobiłem ponieważ znajomy tak zrobił i myszy cały styromian poszatkowały w granulki, słychać za płytami jak myszy rajcujš a w wełnie nie będš ganiać.

----------


## kze

Też słyszałem, że jak ociepli się dach styropianem to myszy mogą go zjeść.. (Przypomniała mi się bajka o Popielu..  :Lol: )
A tak to jak jest krokwia 18cm to dałbym 15cm wełny. Jak się rozpręży to ma jeszcze 3cm, a jak nie zajmie całych 3cm to będzie dylatacja. Nie jest niezbędna, ale przydatna...  :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> tem sam problem - tylko: też mamy krokwie 18cm, *czy w takim razie nie należy dawać wełny 18??*
> "centymetry" wełny te właściwe są po jej rozprężeniu (?) czy nie powstaje  pustka 3 cm?
> i druga warstwa wełny 5 cm?


Możesz dać 18cm lub każdą "chudszą".
Szczelina powietrzna jaka pozostanie nad wełną a pod folią to nawet dobra rzecz. Wentylacja.

----------


## lider67

Daj 20 cm,ale dobrej o dobrym współczynniku poniżej 0,38 ...czegoś tam chyba lambda, bo zapomniałem,ale jest na każdej rolce jak dasz dobrą to Ci 20 cm wystarczy,ja dałem Isover Uni Mata 15+5 i rozprężyła się do 18 i 6 cm,nie ugniataj lekko daj między krokwie sama się rozpręży bedzie O"K.

----------


## Pawel78

> Witam
> Za kilka dni chcę ocieplić poddasze użytkowe.Między krokwie ( 18 cm ) planuję położyć top rocka 15 cm.Oczywiście jeszcze dochodzi wełna na ruszcie i tu mam pytanie ,ile cm i jaki rodzaj położyć "aby było ciepło i OK "
> pozdrawiam
> Radek


15cm między krokwie i 5 cm pomiędzy profile. Jeśli chodzi o strop płaski to 25cm. Jest to rozwiązanie optymalne. Większa grubość nie ma sensu finansowego ponieważ zwrot kosztów poniesionych na zakup wełny będzie wynosić ok 9lat. Tyle trzeba palić by zwrócił się koszt grubszej wełny.

----------


## Peterek

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> Czy mozna i co sadzicie o takim ociepleniu poddasza uzytkowego: po miedzy krokwie wełna 15cm + na krokwie w poprzek styropian 5-10cm ?
> 
> 
> Chcialem tak zrobić ale nie zrobiłem ponieważ znajomy tak zrobił i myszy cały styromian poszatkowały w granulki, słychać za płytami jak myszy rajcujš a w wełnie nie będš ganiać.


Leszko niestety w wełnie też ganiają. Właśnie w wyszukiwarce napisałem myszy i wyskoczył ten post  :sad:  
Mam w skosach 25 cm wełny i tylko folię paroszczelną, własnie parę minut temu przebiegła po tej folii mysz.
Jak się ich pozbyć, ratujcie...

----------


## Pawel78

> Napisał Leszko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marcin_u
> 
> ...


a gdzie masz tą folię pod regipsem?

----------


## Peterek

Gipsu jeszcze nie ma i dlatego ją i usłyszałem i zobaczyłem.

----------


## Leszko

> Napisał Peterek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Leszko
> 
> ...


Mi nie chodziło o to że myszy ganiajš bo wiem że będš ganiać,ale chodziło o rozkruszenie styropianu (one styropianu nie jedzš).A tak nawiasem u mnie nie majš możliwoci ganiana bo między rygipsem-foliš-wełnš nie ma szczeliny,szczelina jest wełna- f.paroprzepuszczalna .

----------


## am00

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> Czy mozna i co sadzicie o takim ociepleniu poddasza uzytkowego: po miedzy krokwie wełna 15cm + na krokwie w poprzek styropian 5-10cm ?
> 
> 
> Chcialem tak zrobić ale nie zrobiłem ponieważ znajomy tak zrobił i myszy cały styromian poszatkowały w granulki, słychać za płytami jak myszy rajcujš a w wełnie nie będš ganiać.


Właśnie tak mam u siebie i boję się tych myszy. Wyłożyłem trutkę w paru miejscach i przy ostatnim sprzątaniu na poddaszu znalazłem dwie. Specjalnych zalet ten styropian nie ma, poza tym, że może stanowić tymczasowe wykończenie poddasza. Rozwiązanie dla tych co mają kłopoty z płynnością finansową i muszą etapować postęp prac.

----------


## wartownik

Jak dlugo mysz zyje po zjedzeniu trutki , chyba od razu nie fiknie , najpierw zrobi tak   :ohmy:   , a potem do gniazda i tam zostanie na wieki w styropianie lub welnie.

----------


## Rezi

wełna mineralna 16+5+10 cm

----------


## kaczorek.

wg zaleceń wełny ocieplającej poddasze uzytkowe powinno być minimum ! 22-25 cm ukladanej na przemian tj. np. 15 pomiędzy krokwie + 10 wzdłuż krokwi jezeli dach pokryty jest deskami i papą zalecana jest szczelina wentylacyjna miedzy deskami a wełną nawet 2-5 cm   :Roll:  
oczywiscie wlot i wylot powietrza.

----------


## Leszko

> Jak dlugo mysz zyje po zjedzeniu trutki , chyba od razu nie fiknie , najpierw zrobi tak    , a potem do gniazda i tam zostanie na wieki w styropianie lub welnie.


Zazwyczaj jak ma kipnšć to wychodzi na zewnštrz gniazda

----------


## fasola25

u nas w sumie bedzie 30 cm
izolacja poddasza jest chyba najwazniejsza - najwiecej ciepla ucieka wlasnie przez dach
no i latem poddasze nie bedzie sie tak bardzo nagrzewac

----------


## wartownik

Polska jest podzielona w budownictwie na rozne strefy ze wzgledu na klimat.

Radek mieszka w miejscu gdzie sa wysokie srednie temperatury roczne , nawet w Niemczech najwyzsze srednie temperatury sa przy granicy z Polska ( chyba   :Roll:   ) 

Czy ma to wplyw na wielkosc , rodzaj , sposob wykonania docieplenia , (mam na mysli wszystkie docieplenia , nie tylko poddasze ).

----------


## kaczorek.

najwieksze straty ciepla -> wentylacji grawitacyjnej ok 40 %   :sad: 
reszta sie rozkłada , poddasze , sciany, okna , podłoga, ew. piwnica     :Confused:  

roznice temperatur w polsce sa ale bez przesady ...
jak widac z roku na rok ilość ocielenia w cm rosnie niedawno ocieplano sciany 6 cm potem 10 a teraz 12- 15 sa przypadki ze wiecej podobnie z poddaszem 
co do oszczednosci na samym ociepleniu poddasza to jak ktos wczesniej napisał ze nie ma co inwestowac w grubsze bo sie zwraca po 9 latach hmmm tylko ze ceny energii rosną z roku na rok  

ja planuje mieszkac w domu wiecej niz 9 lat (chyba ze fikne wczesniej) 
liczy sie komfort nie tylko zimą ale i latem ! 
zima bedzie zimno podkrecisz piec wiecej zaplacisz bo masz slabą izolacje 
lato się wsciekniesz od ciepla - ratuje cię klima znowu doplacasz ...

wszystko zalezy od inwestora twoja decyzja - u mnie napewno nie bedzie mniej niz 25 cm !

----------


## dzióbek

> Daj 20 cm,ale dobrej o dobrym współczynniku poniżej 0,38 ...czegoś tam chyba lambda, bo zapomniałem,ale jest na każdej rolce jak dasz dobrą to Ci 20 cm wystarczy,ja dałem Isover Uni Mata 15+5 i rozprężyła się do 18 i 6 cm,nie ugniataj lekko daj między krokwie sama się rozpręży bedzie O"K.


HM..tzn, że mam kupić wełne grubości 15cm, to wtedy rozpręzy sie do 18cm, bo tyle chciałam dać między krokwie - czy coś pomieszałam. Bo to by znaczyło ze jak dam 18 cm to rozpręzy mi sie i wypcha folię bo krokwie grubości 18cm - dobrze kumam???  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Rezi

jak chcesz 15 kupuj 15 
jak 18 to 18 

rozpręży się do wymganego rozmiaru - nigdy więcej

----------


## DaroR

widze ze zdania na temat grubosci ocieplenia sa podzielone  :smile: 
Bardzo prosze Was o porade dot. mojej sytuacji, bo czytajac wszystkie posty juz naprawde nie wiem co mam zrobic:
Dach kopertowy, pelne deskowanie, papa, dachowka cementowa
grubosc krokwi 17cm.
Jaka mam zastosowac welne aby pozostawic szczeline went. 3cm?
Mam zamiar ulozyc welne w dwuch warstwach: miedzy krokwie oraz pod krokwiami. Myslalem o welnie URSA DF35. Co o tym wszystkim sadzicie?
Daro

----------


## marcioszek

A ja mam jeszcze większy problem. Mianowicie grubość krokwi mam 16 cm na to nabite łaty 4 cm co w sumie daje 20 cm. Fachowcy położyli mi wełnę Isowera gr 20 cm wzdłuż krokwi i oczywiście zafoliowali. Zamontowali stelaż do płyt GK i je położyli. Na moje pytania czy nie należało by dać jeszcze 5 cm wełny w poprzek, zgodnie odpowiedzieli że 20 cm to jest wystarczająco dużo. Umówiliśmy się że jak będzie coś nie tak to ekipa na własny koszt robi wszystkie poprawki włącznie z zerwaniem płyt. Na dzień dzisiejszy efekt jest taki że w lecie mam gorąco a w zimie zimno. Do tego jak wieją wiatry to normalnie było czuć jak dmucha. Więc szybko zamontowałem podbitkę. Oczywiście bombardowałem wykonawcę a On odpowiedział jednym słowem, że wina leży w braku podbitki i dlatego dmucha. Podbitkę mam a On już nie odbiera odemnie telefonów. Poradźcie mi co zrobić z tym fantem? Nie ukrywam, że już pisałem nawet do kilku fachowców od ociepleń i w zasadzie nikt nie dał mi konkretnej odpowiedzi a ni rady.

----------


## WanKon

Wszędzie piszą (instrukcje ROCWOOL, Isover), że trzeba dać wełnę w poprzek krokwi więc chyba jest potrzeba tym bardziej,że daje się ją na przekładkę z tą krokwiową. Ja dam 20cm między krokwie, i 5 cm w poprzek, ale z rockwoola mówią ze i to mało. Potem boazeria

----------


## WanKon

Aha palanty od dachu też u mnie nie odbierają telefonu, cieką kominy przy obróbce. A może to ile lepiej, bo jeszcze lewusy skopią mi okładzinę komina.
Coś wymyslę. A co do myszy to tez chyba biega po foli, a ja myslałem że to wróble. Jutro ją nakarmię ziarenkami... z toxynem

----------


## wartownik

Dlaczego nie dzwonisz do murarza , bardzo mozliwe , ze dekarz , ktorego nazywasz palantem jest niewinny ...
 ... a tak wogole , to jak sie nazywa ten , ktory zatrudnia palantow   :Roll:

----------


## kaczorek.

u mnie juz postanowione i wełna kupiona (isovier uni mata 15 cm za 18,66 m2) krokwie 18 cm + pełne deskowanie.

2-3 cm szczelina wentylacyjna 15 cm miedzy krokwie  i 2-gie 15 cm  w poprzek czyli ocieplenia poddasza bedzie 30 cm nauczony doświadczeniem z poddaszy   :Wink2:   w zimie nie ma problemu bo sobie dogrzejesz jak cos gorzej latem czasami upały u mnie na poddaszu mnie dobijaja a mam 20 wełne + 3 styropian + dachowka cementowa i w lecie ciepło   :cry:

----------


## WanKon

Wartownik napisał:
 a tak wogole , to jak sie nazywa ten , ktory zatrudnia palantow






ten co zatrudnił palantów to idiota że dał się skusić na ich piękne opowieści. Nie potrafią ciąć zwykłą piłą (krzywo), olejem zapaprali folię, rynny nie do końca tak (spadek i położenie itd.)
A ten epitet był rzeczywiście niegrzeczny, sorry. Ale oni wzięli kasę bez zmrużenia oka i z tej fuszery karmią swe rodziny! Zrobiliśmy we trzech (oczywiście mniejszy)dach dwuspadowy z mniejszą ilością błędów.
A oni jak się okazało to nie dekarze tylko brygada samozwańcza, dekarze robią u Niemców

----------


## plusultra

Nie warto wierzyć ustnym gwarancjom fachowców... po pierwsze: pisemna umowa, która zawiera postanowienia dotyczące poprawek, warunki itd i chyba rzecz jeszcze ważniejsza: na stronach producentów wielu materiałów budowlanych są instrukcje i poradniki, nawet filmy, więc warto się z tym zapoznać by być nadzorcom prac w swoim domu. 
Teraz można zarzucać wykonawcy, że docieplenie zostało wykonane wbrew sztuce budowlanej skoro instrukcje rockwoola wyraźnie wskazują, że powinny być dwie warstwy wełny między i nad krokwiami i żądać należytego wykonania zobowiązania. 

My robimy tak:
dachówka, pełne deskowanie, 30 cm wełny drzewnej (duża pojemność cieplna zapobiega przegrzewaniu, nie tylko lambda się liczy) , krokwie dwuteowe z cieniutkim środnikiem, co minimalizuje mostek termiczny a od wewnątrz boazeria. (Wg mojej zasady: żadnych płyt gk w domu;p )

Poddasza w domach bez wentylacji mechanicznej są to duszne pomieszczenia bo ciężko je naturalnie wentylować i w związku z tym upał jest jeszcze bardziej dokuczliwy, wełna mineralna jest bardzo tania lepiej dać min 30 cm by nie żałować.

----------


## Kamil69

dokładnie 15 + 10 cm

----------


## flamee

Czy wie ktoś jak przeliczyć współczynnik lambda? chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej dać np 15 cm wełny isovera (lub inną) o współczynniku 0,38 czy  2x15 cm wełny isovera o współczynniku 0,44 , które aktualnie jest w promocji. Cenowo bardziej opłaca się dać podwójną warstwę o gorszym współczynniku.

----------


## xmsg

> Czy wie ktoś jak przeliczyć współczynnik lambda? chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej dać np 15 cm wełny isovera (lub inną) o współczynniku 0,38 czy  2x15 cm wełny isovera o współczynniku 0,44 , które aktualnie jest w promocji. Cenowo bardziej opłaca się dać podwójną warstwę o gorszym współczynniku.


Izolacyjnie też lepiej dać tę z promocji (pod warunkiem, że ma takie parametry)

Lambda 0,038 przy 15cm da nam U=0,253 (poniżej normy)
Lambda 0,044 przy 30cm da nam U=0,15 - w normie.

Norma dla dachów przy temperaturze pow. 16C podaje U<=0,25
(przepraszam, nie norma tylko "rozporządzenie ministra infrastruktury z końca 2008 roku)

PS. Ważne aby deskowania nie traktować jako wiatroizolacji, zwłaszcza jak planuje się jeszcze szczelinę wentylacyjną.
Między wełną a "dachem" musi być wiatroizolacja, inaczej wentylacja wełny znacznie zmniejszy jej skuteczną grubość izolacyjną.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## flamee

dzięki

----------


## kori

a ja mam pytanie, podobne
planujemy dać ocieplenie 15+15cm
pomiedzy krokwie 15cm i poniżej 15cm

no i teraz, czy dać 2x15cm unimaty czy 2x15cm super maty??
jak bedą wyglądały parametry??
i czy warto dawać super matę??

----------


## xmsg

> a ja mam pytanie, podobne
> planujemy dać ocieplenie 15+15cm
> pomiedzy krokwie 15cm i poniżej 15cm
> 
> no i teraz, czy dać 2x15cm unimaty czy 2x15cm super maty??
> jak bedą wyglądały parametry??
> i czy warto dawać super matę??


30cm unimaty lambda 0,039 da nam U=0,13 (cena 19,3PLN/m2 przy 15cm)
30cm supermaty lambda 0,033 da nam U=0,11 (cena 36,8PLN/m2 przy 15cm)

czyli za wzrost izolacyjności o 15% trzeba zapłacić 90% więcej.

Przy wyliczeniach pomijamy mostki na krokwiach i jakość ułożenia izolacji.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## xmsg

Jak jest miejsce można dać 15+20cm unimaty z lambdą 0,039, uzyskamy przy 35cm U=0,11 jak dla supermaty (30cm, lambda 0,033), a koszt wyższy tylko o 15%.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## ci_d

Ja wełnę właśnie kupiłem toprocka. Krokwie 18 cm, pełne deskowanie. Szczecina wentylacyjna 3 cm, 15 + 15 cm. Warstwy tej samej grubości (mniej odpadów)  wełna z rolki bo dom z takim pokryciem (pełne deskowanie i ceramika) plus położenie domu nie wymagają wyciszenia. Od przyszłego tygodnia zabieram się do roboty  :wink:

----------


## bernikle

Za swoją wełne tj isover profit mata gr 15cm płaciłem po 19 zl za m2 
i izover profit mata gr 10cm - 13,80 zl za m2

----------


## kori

pytanie który produkt wybrać Isover uni mata 0,039 czy Nkauf classic 0,039.
macie jaies dośwaidczneie z wełną Knaufa??

----------


## Tomek W

Kori możesz jeszcze zastosować rozwiązanie dla lambdy 0,035 TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK albo dla lambdy 0,037 i 0,039 ROCKMIN PLUS I MEGAROCK PLUS

----------


## kori

TOmek W dzieki, a czym ocieplić przeowdy kominowe wewnątrz domu. Chodzi o płyty welny mineralnej o zwiększonej twardości, gęstości

----------


## stiepan

> PS. Ważne aby deskowania nie traktować jako wiatroizolacji, zwłaszcza jak planuje się jeszcze szczelinę wentylacyjną.
> Między wełną a "dachem" musi być wiatroizolacja, inaczej wentylacja wełny znacznie zmniejszy jej skuteczną grubość izolacyjną.


Ta wiatroizolacja pomiędzy wełną a deskami to chyba rzadko spotykana u nas, prawda?
Czy przez wiatroizolację rozumiesz folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną?

Pozdrawiam,
stiepan

----------


## xmsg

> Ta wiatroizolacja pomiędzy wełną a deskami to chyba rzadko spotykana u nas, prawda?
> Czy przez wiatroizolację rozumiesz folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> stiepan


Rzadko się robi poprawne ocieplenie przy deskowaniu - może to się zmieni.
Najpierw się deskuje a potem kombinuje jak to poprawnie ocieplić,
albo tworzy się bezmyślnie szczelinę wentylacyjną, która skutecznie zmniejsza izolacyjność wełny miękkiej.

link

Zerknij na Rys.2

Najpierw zakłada się membranę paroprzepuszczalną - wiatroizolację,
a dopiero potem deskuje. Wtedy od wewnątrz można wkładać wełnę.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## zeusrulez

> pytanie który produkt wybrać Isover uni mata 0,039 czy Nkauf classic 0,039.
> macie jaies dośwaidczneie z wełną Knaufa??


Zamiast unimaty profi mate i pod krokwie również profimatę, a najlepiej super mate (przy dobrym budżecie  :wink:  )

Życzę powodzenia !

----------


## zeusrulez

> Rzadko się robi poprawne ocieplenie przy deskowaniu - może to się zmieni.
> Najpierw się deskuje a potem kombinuje jak to poprawnie ocieplić,
> albo tworzy się bezmyślnie szczelinę wentylacyjną, która skutecznie zmniejsza izolacyjność wełny miękkiej.
> 
> link
> 
> Zerknij na Rys.2
> 
> Najpierw zakłada się membranę paroprzepuszczalną - wiatroizolację,
> ...


Jakoś mało to do mnie przemawia, po co niby jest ta membrana ? Jaki jej sens ? Dlaczego szczelina jest zła ?
Coś mi tu śmierdzi tylko marketingiem . . . przykre :/
No ale zadałem pytanie na wątku dach mistrzów, zobaczymy co na to odpowiedzą . . .

----------


## stiepan

> Rzadko się robi poprawne ocieplenie przy deskowaniu - może to się zmieni.
> Najpierw się deskuje a potem kombinuje jak to poprawnie ocieplić,
> albo tworzy się bezmyślnie szczelinę wentylacyjną, która skutecznie zmniejsza izolacyjność wełny miękkiej.
> link


xmsg, dlaczego twierdzisz, że szczelina zmniejsza izolacyjność? Zastanawia mnie to, bo jestem przed etapem ocieplenia i rozważam różne rozwiązania... Przecież robiąc wlot powietrza w okapie i wylot w kalenicy, poruszające się powietrze będzie osuszać izolację? Oczywiście będzie to chłodne powietrze, więc wełna się częściowo "wyziębi". Czy o to chodzi? Co w tym przypadku zmieni wiatroizolacja?

----------


## Sqeez

A ja mam takie pytanie, jesli mozna sie wtrącic.. planuje dac na skosach 2x15cm welny moze byc to unimata isover.. ale ucierpi mi na tym zabiegu lazienka.. dlatego rozwazam taka mozliwosc aby dac 15cm welny miedzy krokwie i przykryc to 5cm Kooltherm'em K12.. tylko nie bardzo wiem jak sobie wyliczy 'U' przy takim polaczeniu.. gdzies znalazlem ze 5cm tego kooltherm'a daje izolacyjność cieplną 0.44
Warto sie w to bawic? czy odżałować te dodatkowe 10cm.. i klasc 2x15cm welny?

----------


## xmsg

> Jakoś mało to do mnie przemawia, po co niby jest ta membrana ? Jaki jej sens ? Dlaczego szczelina jest zła ?
> Coś mi tu śmierdzi tylko marketingiem . . . przykre :/
> No ale zadałem pytanie na wątku dach mistrzów, zobaczymy co na to odpowiedzą . . .


Wełna izoluje bo zmniejsza konwekcję naturalną, "zamykając" powietrze między włóknami.
Wełna miękka nie jest jednak wiatroszczelna i jak jej nie uszczelnimy przed wiatrem to wentylacja będzie w nią wnikać i odkształcać rozkład temperatur.

Gdzie tu marketing? To podstawowe prawa fizyki.

Trochę inaczej jest przy wełnie twardej, produkowane są takie które z jednej strony mają naklejoną wiatroizolację, ale kosztuje więcej.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## xmsg

> A ja mam takie pytanie, jesli mozna sie wtrącic.. planuje dac na skosach 2x15cm welny moze byc to unimata isover.. ale ucierpi mi na tym zabiegu lazienka.. dlatego rozwazam taka mozliwosc aby dac 15cm welny miedzy krokwie i przykryc to 5cm Kooltherm'em K12.. tylko nie bardzo wiem jak sobie wyliczy 'U' przy takim polaczeniu.. gdzies znalazlem ze 5cm tego kooltherm'a daje izolacyjność cieplną 0.44
> Warto sie w to bawic? czy odżałować te dodatkowe 10cm.. i klasc 2x15cm welny?


30cm wełny o lambda=0,039 da U=0,13
15cm wełny 0,039 + 5cm Kooltherm K12 0,02 da U=0,16
(na mostki krokiew dodać 0,02 do U)

Norma dla dachów U<=0,25, więc OK

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## zeusrulez

> Wełna izoluje bo zmniejsza konwekcję naturalną, "zamykając" powietrze między włóknami.
> Wełna miękka nie jest jednak wiatroszczelna i jak jej nie uszczelnimy przed wiatrem to wentylacja będzie w nią wnikać i odkształcać rozkład temperatur.
> 
> Gdzie tu marketing? To podstawowe prawa fizyki.
> 
> Trochę inaczej jest przy wełnie twardej, produkowane są takie które z jednej strony mają naklejoną wiatroizolację, ale kosztuje więcej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GREGOR


Wybacz ale nie przemawia to do mnie . . . 
Wg. mogę podejrzewać, że celowo zostało to zrobione ze pierwszy rysunek jest bez szczelina . . . 
Każdy kto ma pełne deskowanie i przeczyta chodź garstkę iform. o ociepleniu wie że musi być szczelina - ale to pierdoła  :wink:  - a druga metoda odpowiedz masz w linku . . . 

http://http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?221782-pe%C5%82ne-deskowanie-oraz-wentylacja-dachu&p=6256898&viewfull=1#post6256898

Pozdrawiam !!

----------


## zeusrulez

P.S. a piszę to tylko i ze względu aby ludzi ochronić przez zbędnym wydawaniem pieniędzy, bo budując dom mają sporo innych poważniejszych wydatków  :smile:

----------


## Sqeez

> 30cm wełny o lambda=0,039 da U=0,13
> 15cm wełny 0,039 + 5cm Kooltherm K12 0,02 da U=0,16
> (na mostki krokiew dodać 0,02 do U)
> 
> Norma dla dachów U<=0,25, więc OK
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GREGOR


Dzieki za info, a powiedz mi ta norma dla dachu U 0,25 to co to za norma? wedlug czego? jak to sie ma np. do energooszczednosci?

Zastanawim sie jeszcze.. bo na scianach ma lezec 20cm styro co ma dac  U=0,15.. fizyk nie jestem ale cieplo leci do gory wiec wieksze straty przez dach jak mniemam.. zatem ta opcja 15cm welny + 5cm Kooltherm'a wydaje sie byc za 'slaba'.. czy moze moje rozumowanie jest bledne?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dzieki za info, a powiedz mi ta norma dla dachu U 0,25 to co to za norma? wedlug czego? jak to sie ma np. do energooszczednosci?
> 
> Zastanawim sie jeszcze.. bo na scianach ma lezec 20cm styro co ma dac  U=0,15.. fizyk nie jestem ale cieplo leci do gory wiec wieksze straty przez dach jak mniemam.. zatem ta opcja 15cm welny + 5cm Kooltherm'a wydaje sie byc za 'slaba'.. czy moze moje rozumowanie jest bledne?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


To norma współczynnika przenikania ciepła 
Jak norma U ma się do energooszczędności - słabo się ma, przynajmniej jak będziesz dążył do U = 0.25
Są tacy którzy z ociepleniem dachu schodzą poniżej 0.1

http://www.is.pw.edu.pl/~michal_strz.../ioiw/WspU.pdf

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sqeez

No ale kto mowi ze daze do U 0.25.. jak wczesniej pisalem pierwotne zalozenie to 30cm welny gdzie U ma byc na poziomie 0.13.. niemniej jednak rozwazalem kombinacje welny i Kooltherm'a o lacznej grubosci 20cm aby troche miejsca zaoszczedzic przy skosach.. bo łazienka mi ucierpi przez te 15cm na krokwiach... wedlug wyliczen kolegi xmsg wychodzi to jednak slabiej bo na poziomie U 0.16 i teraz moje rozwazanie bylo tylko takie ze skoro na scianach ma byc styropian o U 0.15 to na poddaszu ta kombinacja z Kooltherm'em raczej kiepska.. mimo ze nie ma za miaru schodzic z U ponizej 0.1

a o U 0.25 pytalem z ciekawosci..

----------


## zeusrulez

Czasami trzeba cierpieć. 
I tak nie jest źle, oddają budynki przy U = 0.25 i ludzie w tym mieszkają, a Ty po prostu będziesz miał jedno pomieszczenie gorzej izolowane, musisz się z tym pogodzić. 
O takich rzeczach jak izolacja trzeba myśleć na poziomie projektowania.

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Co do grubości izolacji, zasadności pozostawiania pustki powietrznej pomiędzy wełną a membraną itp chciałbym przytoczyć swoje rozwiązanie izolacji dachu skośnego. Krokwie mają grubość 18 cm. Bezpośrednio na krokwiach jest ułożona membrana o wysokiej paro-przepuszczalności Dorken Delta Max Plus(wersja samoklejąca) Na krokwiach nabite są kontrłaty a na nich deskowanie. W ten sposób pomiędzy deskami a membraną jest szczelina powietrzna 2,5 cm z wylotem u góry połaci(w przestrzeń pomiędzy deski a pokrycie zasadnicze i dalej przez taśmę kalenicową i dachówki wentylacyjne na zewnątrz) w każdym polu tworzonym przez krokwie. W ten sposób grubość wełny pomiędzy krokwiami może wynosić tyle co grubość krokwi bo szczelina znajduje się z drugiej strony membrany pod deskami. U mnie będzie wynosić nawet 2 cm więcej niż krokwie czyli 20 cm bo zrobiłem test i nawet porządna wełna Rockwool Toprock 20 cm wchodzi bez problemu w przestrzeń 18 cm bez ugniatania. Oczywiście na deskowaniu jest wstępne krycie z bitumicznej membrany Dorken Delta Bituxx. Dalej standard czyli kontrłata, łata, dachówka. Drug warstwa wełny w ruszcie zabudowy G-K, grubość będzie albo 8 albo 10 cm. Potem paroizolacja z foli z warstwą aluminium (Delta Reflex) no i płyta G-K. Może to trochę skomplikowane ale wydaje mi się że dobrze spełni swoją funkcję.

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Dodatkowy artykuł, który może dokładniej niż ja wyjaśnia takie rozwiązanie jakie ja zastosowałem u siebie:
http://www.raportsekocenbud.pl/artykul/?tx_news_pi1[controller]=News&tx_news_pi1[action]=detail&tx_news_pi1[news]=115&cHash=a6097c29dfa3498a83b231a0556d173d

----------


## xmsg

> Wybacz ale nie przemawia to do mnie . . . 
> Wg. mogę podejrzewać, że celowo zostało to zrobione ze pierwszy rysunek jest bez szczelina . . . 
> Każdy kto ma pełne deskowanie i przeczyta chodź garstkę iform. o ociepleniu wie że musi być szczelina - ale to pierdoła  - a druga metoda odpowiedz masz w linku . . . 
> 
> http://http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?221782-pe%C5%82ne-deskowanie-oraz-wentylacja-dachu&p=6256898&viewfull=1#post6256898
> 
> Pozdrawiam !!


A konkretnie co do ciebie nie przemawia, bo się zgubiłem?
Deskowanie, szczelina, membrana czy wełna?

----------


## Tomek W

> TOmek W dzieki, a czym ocieplić przeowdy kominowe wewnątrz domu. Chodzi o płyty welny mineralnej o zwiększonej twardości, gęstości


To zależy jakie masz rozwiązanie.
Kominy z pustaków systemowych najlepiej izolować płytami z wełny FASROCK LL, które przykleja się zaprawą klejącą. Później na powierzchni wełny robimy warstwę z zaprawy z wtopioną siatką z włókna szklanego. Przewody z blachy najlepiej zaizolować wełną w macie z siatką stalową. Można kupić matę z dodatkową warstwą folii aluminiowej albo obudować je płytą.

----------


## maksimus773

potwierdzam :smile:  do kominów płyty Fasrock są bardzo dobre

----------


## zeusrulez

> A konkretnie co do ciebie nie przemawia, bo się zgubiłem?
> Deskowanie, szczelina, membrana czy wełna?


Membrana która jest dla mnie zbędna. Po prostu kolejne pieniądze wydane w błoto, tak jak membrany na pełno deskowane dachy. 
Kolejny chwyt marketingowy, tylko żeby naciągnąć na więcej. 
Tylko pamiętaj, że nie mam Ci tego za złe, możesz w to wierzyć, do mnie to nie przemawia.
Dlatego zapytałem dach mistrzów bo to ich działka - masz odpowiedź w linku. 
Ja robię poddasza i nikt mi nigdy nic nie zarzucił kiedy była szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskowanym dachem że zostaje "odkształcony rozkład temperatur"
Ale ja to robię z głową nie tylko umiem szpachlować i zamontować płyty, staram się cały czas poszerzać swoją wiedzę dlatego przy moich klientach nie mówię "15 cm w krokwie i 5 wełny pod będzie ok" . . . Bo wiem, że nie będzie . . . 
A jeśli nie jestem pewny czegoś to pytam ludzi którzy zjedli zęby na budowie i mają pojęcie i swoje zdanie tak jak Pan Andrzej . . . 

Pozdrawiam !!

----------


## xmsg

> Membrana która jest dla mnie zbędna. Po prostu kolejne pieniądze wydane w błoto, tak jak membrany na pełno deskowane dachy. 
> Kolejny chwyt marketingowy, tylko żeby naciągnąć na więcej. 
> Tylko pamiętaj, że nie mam Ci tego za złe, możesz w to wierzyć, do mnie to nie przemawia.
> Dlatego zapytałem dach mistrzów bo to ich działka - masz odpowiedź w linku. 
> Ja robię poddasza i nikt mi nigdy nic nie zarzucił kiedy była szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskowanym dachem że zostaje "odkształcony rozkład temperatur"
> Ale ja to robię z głową nie tylko umiem szpachlować i zamontować płyty, staram się cały czas poszerzać swoją wiedzę dlatego przy moich klientach nie mówię "15 cm w krokwie i 5 wełny pod będzie ok" . . . Bo wiem, że nie będzie . . . 
> A jeśli nie jestem pewny czegoś to pytam ludzi którzy zjedli zęby na budowie i mają pojęcie i swoje zdanie tak jak Pan Andrzej . . . 
> 
> Pozdrawiam !!


Masz jakiś system kontroli jakości? Zlecałeś niezależne badania swoich ociepleń?

Ostatnio dobrze wiało i nadal trochę wieje. Jak masz kamerę termowizyjną to wykonaj kilka fotek poddaszy (najlepiej w lekkim podciśnieniu),
policzymy czy mają tyle izolacyjności ile wełny czy "trochę" mniej, bo zimne powietrze dolatuje do drugiej warstwy ocieplenia,
albo jeszcze dalej po krokwiach.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## zeusrulez

Nigdy nie zlecalem badan kamera termowizyjna swoich poddaszy jakos nie widze potrzeby przede wszystkim wyrzucac 400 pln . . . skoro wiem ze zrobilem wszystko ze sztuka przeciez z tego zyje. A chyba to klient jest najlepsza kamera termowizyjna, skoro nigdy nie uslyszalem zlego slowa no ale i widze ze Ty probujesz ugrac na tym pare groszy bo przeciez to Twoja praca i z tego masz pieniazki . . . tylko negujesz swoimi wpisami ciezka prace i serce, wiedze, doswiadczenie prawdziwych budowlancow . . . Oczywiście masz do tego prawo, bo nikt nie zarzucił Ci tego, że jest to błędne wykonanie, ja tylko uważam i Panowie z działu dachów, że to absolutnie nieekonomiczne i zbędne . . . 
I tak jak wyżej napisałem marketing  :wink:

----------


## xmsg

> Nigdy nie zlecalem badan kamera termowizyjna swoich poddaszy jakos nie widze potrzeby przede wszystkim wyrzucac 400 pln . . . skoro wiem ze zrobilem wszystko ze sztuka przeciez z tego zyje. A chyba to klient jest najlepsza kamera termowizyjna, skoro nigdy nie uslyszalem zlego slowa no ale i widze ze Ty probujesz ugrac na tym pare groszy bo przeciez to Twoja praca i z tego masz pieniazki . . . tylko negujesz swoimi wpisami ciezka prace i serce, wiedze, doswiadczenie prawdziwych budowlancow . . . Oczywiście masz do tego prawo, bo nikt nie zarzucił Ci tego, że jest to błędne wykonanie, ja tylko uważam i Panowie z działu dachów, że to absolutnie nieekonomiczne i zbędne . . . 
> I tak jak wyżej napisałem marketing


Chyba wystarczająco zareklamowałeś swoją jakość roboty.

Nie przeszkadzam więc i życzę miłej pracy.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## zeusrulez

> Chyba wystarczająco zareklamowałeś swoją jakość roboty.
> 
> Nie przeszkadzam więc i życzę miłej pracy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GREGOR


Akurat na moich poddaszach nigdy nie zarobisz  :wink: 

Ja również życzę miłej pracy

Pozdrawiam 
Z

----------


## edyta108-1

Witam
Mam pytanie odnośnie lambdy. Mam bardzo wysokie pomieszczenia. Dom to mur pruski. Ściany ok. 3,2 wysokie. Chcę obniżyć sufity na 2,60, na ruszt dać 20 cm wełny 0,037 W/mK (2 x 10 cm) Nad wełną będzie więc 30 cm pustki powietrznej, potem są deski przybite do belek stropowych i powyżej zimny nieocieplony strych. Na strychu jest tez rzucona wełna między te belki ale to będzie w przyszłości poprawiane. Na razie nie traktuję tego jako izolację. Jaka będzie lambda przy takim układzie ( 20 wełny + 30 powietrza) i czy ta pustka nie będzie przypadkiem w jakiś sposób szkodziła i zaciągała zimna ze strychu. A może dać więcej wełny?

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. między 3cm pustki powietrznej a 30cm pustki powietrznej nie ma żadnej różnicy 
ad2. jesteś pewna że chodzi ci o lambda a nie o U ??

----------


## edyta108-1

> ad1. między 3cm pustki powietrznej a 30cm pustki powietrznej nie ma żadnej różnicy 
> ad2. jesteś pewna że chodzi ci o lambda a nie o U ??


chodzi o U

----------


## Redakcja

Nasza podpowiedź:



*Cały serial "Stan surowy bez błędów"*

----------


## krzyniog

Witam. Proszę o podpowiedź odnośnie następującej kwestii. Mam wykonane pełne deskowanie, ale niestety krokwie mam o grubości 15 cm. Chciałem dać między nie wełnę 15 cm i później 10 cm. Czytając temat dowiedziałem się, że musi być ta przerwa między wełną a deskami. Czy w takiej sytuacji mogę na te krokwie nabić deski o grubości 3 cm i szerokości równej szerokości krokwi. Dzięki temu mógłbym włożyć wełnę 15 cm i uzyskać przerwę 3 cm między wełną a deskami. Czy będzie to dobre rozwiązanie? Słyszałem również, że pomiędzy wełnę a deski można dać pionowe cienkie paski styropianu o grubości równej grubości przerwy wentylacyjnej. Czy uważacie, że to dobre rozwiązanie?

----------


## czarn-y

Możesz  nabić te deski na krokwie. Pamiętaj, że sama szczelina nic nie da, musi być wentylowana. Czyli pod okapem musisz mieć przewiew, tak samo w kalenicy.

----------


## krzyniog

Jak zrobić ten przewiew pod okapem? Robi się to w podbitce? Są do tego jakieś kratki?

----------


## krislord

Witam
Do ocieplenia poddasza chcialem uzyc welny 15+10cm o wspolczynniku 0,035. (jaki mialbym wtedy wynik?)
Jesli zastosuje 15 cm welny o wspolczynniku 0,044 to jakiej welny (o jakim U) musze uzyc aby uzyskać wynik taki jak powyzej?

Pytam z tego wzgledu ze w promocji jest welna Rockwool 15cm U =0,044 po 9zł m2 i sie zastanawiam nad jej zakupem - czy warto?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witam
> Do ocieplenia poddasza chcialem uzyc welny 15+10cm o wspolczynniku 0,035. (jaki mialbym wtedy wynik?)
> Jesli zastosuje 15 cm welny o wspolczynniku 0,044 to jakiej welny (o jakim U) musze uzyc aby uzyskać wynik taki jak powyzej?
> 
> Pytam z tego wzgledu ze w promocji jest welna Rockwool 15cm U =0,044 po 9zł m2 i sie zastanawiam nad jej zakupem - czy warto?


Nie. Gorzej ją się układa, gorzej "formuje", źle tnie, pyli,  to jeszcze współczynnik do dupy . . .

----------


## zeusrulez

> Jak zrobić ten przewiew pod okapem? Robi się to w podbitce? Są do tego jakieś kratki?


Szanownemu przedmówcy zapewne chodziło o to 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...chu-a-podbitka

----------


## krzyniog

Dziękuję za informacje. Co myślicie o tych paskach styropianu?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dziękuję za informacje. Co myślicie o tych paskach styropianu?


A co mamy myslec ? Jest to poprawnie zrobione.
Chyba, ze o cos innego Ci chodzilo. To prosze sformuluj inaczej pytanie.

----------


## krzyniog

Chciałem tylko żeby ktoś potwierdził, że ta metoda jest dobra. Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------


## porucznikzbik

Metoda ok, potwierdzam :smile:

----------


## krzyniog

Tak się jeszcze zastanawiam, czy jeśli mam krokwie o wysokości 14 cm to może zostawią 4cm szczeliny i włożę między nie tylko 10 cm wełny, a w poprzek w stelaż dam 15 cm. Czy można to tak zrobić? Czy to będzie lepsze w porównaniu z tą wersją z nabijaniem desek aby zwiększyć wysokość krokwi?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Tak się jeszcze zastanawiam, czy jeśli mam krokwie o wysokości 14 cm to może zostawią 4cm szczeliny i włożę między nie tylko 10 cm wełny, a w poprzek w stelaż dam 15 cm. Czy można to tak zrobić? Czy to będzie lepsze w porównaniu z tą wersją z nabijaniem desek aby zwiększyć wysokość krokwi?


Jeśli masz na to miejsce. Jeśli jest możliwość dać 20 cm pod krokwie to tak zrób. 
Np profimata isovera. 
U= 0.121 a to już bardzo dobrze !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyniog

Szczerze to miałem zamiar dać 25 cm (10+15) unimaty o współczynniku 0,039. Będzie zimno?

----------


## zeusrulez

> widze, ze lykasz kazde gowno tu wciskane jak pelikan bloto 
> ale coz niech bedzie przeciez to tylko marketing tak trzeba tlumaczyc swoje partactwo.


Użyje Twojego poziomu wypowiedzi, może zrozumiesz!
Do budy !! Nic nie wnosisz do rozmowy nie pisz ! Albo nie pij !! Albo zacznij się leczyć !!

----------


## zeusrulez

> Szczerze to miałem zamiar dać 25 cm (10+15) unimaty o współczynniku 0,039. Będzie zimno?


Niech specjalista Flash odpowie  :cool: 
On wszystko wie ! :bye:

----------


## krzyniog

No tak. Panowie się pokłócili i odpowiedzi nie ma. Może ktoś inny by się wypowiedział. Może ktoś tak dawał i wie czy jest ciepło, czy raczej lepiej dać wełnę o innym współczynniku.

----------


## BCS

> No tak. Panowie się pokłócili i odpowiedzi nie ma. Może ktoś inny by się wypowiedział. Może ktoś tak dawał i wie czy jest ciepło, czy raczej lepiej dać wełnę o innym współczynniku.


Ta pierwsza między krokwie 039 ok,drugą raczej 036/5, może nie ze względu na współczynniki, jak lepsze parametry do układania i leżenia w czasie te lepsze nie ściągają się i nie opadają. warstwa od dołu/poddasz musi być BARDZO szczelnie "W" te profile układana.

----------


## krzyniog

Dzięki. Proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź odnośnie producenta. Mam do wyboru Ursę i Isovera. Ursa tańsza. Co wybrać?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dzięki. Proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź odnośnie producenta. Mam do wyboru Ursę i Isovera. Ursa tańsza. Co wybrać?


isover. Jeśli pieniądze to problem to uni mata międz krokwie, profi pod. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyniog

Dzięki. Fundusze nie za duże więc tak zrobię. Jeszcze raz dziękuję.

----------


## coachu13

Czy ktoś dawał 15cm między krokwie i 15cm pod ?

----------


## מרכבה

Jak najbardziej - jeszcze Ci brakuje 40cm do "mojego" wyniku.  Tak że im lepiej ogacić, tym niższe będą rachunki, inny system grzewczy itp.
Jeśli to razem zaczniesz rozpatrywać. Jak z muzyką, jeden fałszywy ton psuje symfonię  :wink:

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Czy ktoś dawał 15cm między krokwie i 15cm pod ?


Ja dwałem , między krokwie i 15 w poprzek , ale już samo 15 miedzy krokwie najtańszej wełny z lerua to była rewelka , po dołożeniu drugiej w poprzek to już wiadomo , strych nie ogrzewany a w mróz -20 było 30 stopni różnicy między strychem nieogrzewanym  a dworem

----------


## coachu13

30 między krokwie ? To jakie Ty masz krokwie ???
W sumie masz 60cm ?!! Na jakich to wisi uchwytach ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> 30 między krokwie ? To jakie Ty masz krokwie ???
> W sumie masz 60cm ?!! Na jakich to wisi uchwytach ?


jebło mi się już poprawiłem

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie 20 cm między krokwie i 10 cm na krokwie. Wełna 0,35

----------


## maciagp

Mam pytanie, czy to co wymyśliłem będzie ok.

Balchodachówka, membrana (podobno wysokiej jakości), krokwie mają prawie 16 cm. Chcę ocieplić miedzy krokwie 10, lub nabić na krokwie deski i wtedy 15 cm wełna z lambdą 033, a pod krokwie 20 cm wełny i potem będzie boazeria. To jest dom parterowy z otwartym sufitem, w szczycie jest 4.5 metra. Czy muszę jeszcze na wełnę, a przed boazerią dawać jakąś folię? Czy dobijać deski do krokiew, żeby między wsadzić 15cm a nie tylko 10? jakiej wełny użyć - jeden fachowiec mówi, że tylko ursa amber, a inny, że tylko rockwool..
Robię to dla siebie, mabyć ciepło w zimie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam pytanie, czy to co wymyśliłem będzie ok.
> 
> Balchodachówka, membrana (podobno wysokiej jakości), krokwie mają prawie 16 cm. Chcę ocieplić miedzy krokwie 10, lub nabić na krokwie deski i wtedy 15 cm wełna z lambdą 033, a pod krokwie 20 cm wełny i potem będzie boazeria. To jest dom parterowy z otwartym sufitem, w szczycie jest 4.5 metra. Czy muszę jeszcze na wełnę, a przed boazerią dawać jakąś folię? Czy dobijać deski do krokiew, żeby między wsadzić 15cm a nie tylko 10? jakiej wełny użyć - jeden fachowiec mówi, że tylko ursa amber, a inny, że tylko rockwool..
> Robię to dla siebie, mabyć ciepło w zimie.


Lepiej dać więcej pod krokwiami po całej powierzchni niż między krokwiami, gdzie warstwa ocieplenia jest przez rzeczone krokwie poprzerywana.
Ale czemu nie dasz 15cm miedzy krowkie bez nabijania krokwi? Wełna może dodykać do membrany. 

20cm pod krokwiami to i tak więcej niż średnia krajowa przewiduje. 15 miedzy i 20cm pod, to będzie solidne ocieplenie. 

Zajrzyj do projektu. Tam na 100% jest napisane że pod wełną (czyli miedzy wełną a boazeria) *musi być folia paroizolacyjna*. To akurat każdy fachofiec (ten od Ursy i ten od rockwoola) powinien Ci na wstępie powiedziec. To kluczowe i absolutnie nie możesz tego pominąć bo ryzykujesz poważnymi konsekwencjami z lejącą się wodą po tej boazerii.

----------


## maciagp

Właśnie boję się tego dotykania, ale jeżeli przy krokwiach 15.5-16 mogę dać wełnę 15, to super, będzie 15 między i 20 pod.

A co do foliii paroizolacyjnej, na co zwracać uwagę? jakie powinna mieć parametry? Jakieś firmy są lepsze? (Wczoraj ktoś mi powiedział, że np. nie kupować wełny knaufa, mimo, że ma parametry takie jak ursa, isover, czy rockwool)

I jeszcze podobno jest jakaś rewelacyjna paroizolacja aluminiowa, która odbija ciepło z powrotem do wnętrza. Prawda to?

----------


## ig0r-

Podepnę się pod temat. 
Buduję dom parterowy ze stropem drewnianym, jestem po wylewkach i przymierzam się do ocieplenia stropu, ponieważ w niedługim czasie ma pojawić się facet od sufitów. Sytuacja u mnie wygląda tak, że chce dać pierwszą warstwę między wiązary (legar wiązara ma 18 cm - czy można dać wełnę 20 cm?) i drugą warstwę na wiązarach 15 cm. Między dolnym pasem wiązara, a sufitem z KG mam zostawioną pustkę (15cm) na lampy chowane w suficie i instalacje. Mam pytanie czy folie paraizolacyją kleić do ruszt KG czy do dolnego pasa wiązarów? Wylewki były robione 2 tyg temu, czy można by było już zacząć ocieplać strop?

----------


## samotnik

Folia paroizolacyjna ma być jak najbliżej pomieszczenia. Czyli w praktyce od spodu rusztu k/g.

----------


## ig0r-

> Folia paroizolacyjna ma być jak najbliżej pomieszczenia. Czyli w praktyce od spodu rusztu k/g.


Zastanawiam się tylko czy jak rozłożę wełnę i np. za tydzień będą robić sufity to czy ona przez ten czas nadmiernie nie zawilgotnieje.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zastanawiam się tylko czy jak rozłożę wełnę i np. za tydzień będą robić sufity to czy ona przez ten czas nadmiernie nie zawilgotnieje.


Jak ją polejesz wężem wodą to zawilgotnieje.
Jak nic jej nie zrobisz specjalnie to  będzie miała podobną wilgotność jak powietrze dookoła.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Właśnie boję się tego dotykania, ale jeżeli przy krokwiach 15.5-16 mogę dać wełnę 15, to super, będzie 15 między i 20 pod.
> 
> A co do foliii paroizolacyjnej, na co zwracać uwagę? jakie powinna mieć parametry? Jakieś firmy są lepsze? (Wczoraj ktoś mi powiedział, że np. nie kupować wełny knaufa, mimo, że ma parametry takie jak ursa, isover, czy rockwool)
> 
> I jeszcze podobno jest jakaś rewelacyjna paroizolacja aluminiowa, która odbija ciepło z powrotem do wnętrza. Prawda to?


Folia izolacyjna z pierwszego lepszego sklepu budowlanego. Wiecej szkody zrobi porobienie niepotrzebnych dziur w takiej foli, braku łączen niż lepsze czy gorsza firma.

Otwórz sobie zimą okno. Powstałą dziurę zasłoń folią aluminiową. Jak myślisz co się stanie z temperatura w pomieszczeniu? Według tej teorii powinno być ciepło.
Coś tam zyskasz, ale nie bedzie 2x cieplej. Pewnie jakieś pojedyńcze procenty.

----------


## maciagp

Dzięki!

----------


## _olo_

> Właśnie boję się tego dotykania, ale jeżeli przy krokwiach 15.5-16 mogę dać wełnę 15, to super, będzie 15 między i 20 pod.
> 
> A co do foliii paroizolacyjnej, na co zwracać uwagę? jakie powinna mieć parametry? Jakieś firmy są lepsze? (Wczoraj ktoś mi powiedział, że np. nie kupować wełny knaufa, mimo, że ma parametry takie jak ursa, isover, czy rockwool)
> 
> I jeszcze podobno jest jakaś rewelacyjna paroizolacja aluminiowa, która odbija ciepło z powrotem do wnętrza. Prawda to?


A kto ci powiedział, żeby nie kupować Knaufa, zagrożona konkurencja   :wink:  ? Ja właśnie kupiłem 15 i 18cm unifita chociaż sie jej naszukałem bo w okolicznych hurtowniach tylko na zamówienie.

Miałem trochę isovera 0,033, troche 0,04, rolkę rockwoola skalnego 0,033 i twierdze, że Knauf je wszystkie sponiewierał jakością.
Wełna knaufa jest twardsza od innych rozpręznych, 15-ka rozpręża sie na ok. 15cm a nie puchnie do 20 wypychając membranę pod same w moim przypadku deski i likwidując szczelinę wentylacyjną, pylenie nieporównywalnie mniejsze od tych dwóch pozostałych i cenowo konkurencyjna.

----------

